# Massive collection for the cheap!



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

SOLD, sorry but dont know how to delete thread, thanks to all 4 the help


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't there a separate section to post items for sale?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

rdm95 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't there a separate section to post items for sale?


Yes there is but it wont post there because of a issue with download and panjo login keeps getting stuck and freezing my computer tried everything so I was told to post here


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Posting here is cool by me.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is this collection still available?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

alpink said:


> is this collection still available?


Yes still available but sorry has to be pickup only cash in hand, had to many bad experiences with any other way, worth the trip from anywere at 10 bucks a car, we all know we can double or even quadruple our money here. Go to craigslist longisland under toys and games section to see pics and contact info or see video here, thanks


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Lot of cars still for sale, recieved a big lot today so theres more, sorry no shipping, cash only, im only 30 minutes east of Manhattan, worth the trip at 8 bucks a car


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Can I ask why you aren't willing to ship them?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

rdm95 said:


> Can I ask why you aren't willing to ship them?



I have the worst luck in paypal, checks, ect. and shipping, I am cursed! Always screws me, also been scammed to many times. I dont desperately need the money so I can wait, I had a few people travel as far as ohio to buy, people realize that they can make thousands of dollars in profits at 8 to 10 bucks a car so they dont mind spending a little in gas and tolls.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Kev ship them to me, I'm to far away. Ship em all and I'll keep the ones I want, and send back the others. I might even pay for them if they look good and your not in any hurry.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

RjAFX said:


> Kev ship them to me, I'm to far away. Ship em all and I'll keep the ones I want and send back the others. I might even pay for them if they look good and your not in any hurry.


I bought from ur ebay store before but that doesn't mean I will ship, sorry but like I said cant do it, contact someone that is near me and send them, thats the ONLY way


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The moral of the story is...

If you ever have to get help selling a collection, be sure to check with the potential seller to see if they're cursed first.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

TK Solver said:


> The moral of the story is...
> 
> If you ever have to get help selling a collection, be sure to check with the potential seller to see if they're cursed first.


Sometimes u can not when its there first time being the curser my friend


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

krazikev said:


> Yes still available but sorry has to be pickup only cash in hand, had to many bad experiences with any other way, worth the trip from anywere at 10 bucks a car, we all know we can double or even quadruple our money here. Go to craigslist longisland under toys and games section to see pics and contact info or see video here, thanks


 I wonder why if the money can be "quadrupled", You aren't doing it? It's very generous and I wish I lived close enough to take advantage of this deal as I'd like to make thousands too.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

krazikev said:


> I bought from ur ebay store before but that doesn't mean I will ship, sorry but like I said cant do it, contact someone that is near me and send them, thats the ONLY way


Again just given ya a hard time........ as far as an eBay store I don't have one. I've only sold one item on eBay and it was a smart phone. So who is it that looks like me on eBay?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

RjAFX said:


> Again just given ya a hard time........ as far as an eBay store I don't have one. I've only sold one item on eBay and it was a smart phone. So who is it that looks like me on eBay?


Sorry had ya mixed up wit someone else no hard feelings


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

RjAFX said:


> Again just given ya a hard time........ as far as an eBay store I don't have one. I've only sold one item on eBay and it was a smart phone. So who is it that looks like me on eBay?


Sorry had ya mixed up wit someone else no hard feelings


----------

